# New Sig?!?



## Ground'N'Pound5 (Aug 7, 2009)

EDIT: im throwing 2k for the one i like
Hey i wanted to get a new sig with Junior Dos Santos and Jon Bones Jones

http://www.jonnybones.com/images/bio_clip_image001.jpg - left

http://cdn3.sbnation.com/entry_photo_images/134156/junior-dos-santos_large.jpg- right

Title: Future Warriors

Sub text put: Ground'N'Pound5 and the names of the fighters

I want some dark colors for the backround and all text in red

All attempts will be pos repped


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I can try and give it a shot, multiple fighter sigs are tough.


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5 (Aug 7, 2009)

lol, i love Thiago and i wanted to include Jones cause hes starting to be a potential top contender


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5 (Aug 7, 2009)

any more offers? sorry for double post


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Working on it.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Hows that?


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5 (Aug 7, 2009)

yeah im liking thanks a lot


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

NP, enjoy


----------

